# Shimano XT Disc Modell 2012 BR-M785 Set v+h



## [THM]ThomasS (9. Juni 2011)

Shimano XT Disc Modell 2012 BR-M785 Set vorn & hinten - wie neu

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260797909399


----------

